# Chocolate Cichlid dilema



## JJeepGirlwitFish (Oct 28, 2010)

So I came to this forum because i have found them most useful information here vs other sites, but one piece of information i am looking for still evades me. I have two adult Chocolate Cichlids (_Hypselecara temporalis_). I have had them about 2 years and my male is a gorgeous specimen at about 10 inches and my female is about 8 inches. I am considering moving over to peacock bass and would be selling my chocolates, i already have someone who i know is interested. But what the heck is a fair asking price for the pair? They are a proven breeding pair but due to having convicts in the tank with them, i have never successfully gotten babies.

(by the way,for those of you wondering, yes i know peacock bass get very large and yes i know they eat live food)


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Definitely depends on your area. Around here, I could probably ask for 100 bucks for the pair and get it. But around here, Chocolate cichlids are rare. I've never seen one in any of the pet stores......... ah wait, I take that back. I did see a juvie at a local ma and pa shop. He was about 3 inches and they wanted 30 bucks for him. So for a proven breeding pair, a gorgeous 10 inch male and female in mint condition... yeah. 100 bucks.

Your area may be different. If you see chocolates around quite a bit they might not be worth as much.

PS - Got any pics? I love chocolate cichlids.


----------



## JJeepGirlwitFish (Oct 28, 2010)

I only have this one photo of them, i dont have a camera so my photos tend to be from my phone lol










thats rufus, my male




























The first picture is from when rufus was about 5 inches.... still a baby lol, big guy is pushing 11 inches now

the two photos of the solo fish are my large male, Rufus

the pic with two of them in it is the male and female


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Keep the chocolates! They are incredible!


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome looking pair. Have you decided on a price?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Those are some beautiful fish, quite different from the form we have up here in the Great Lakes region. Sometimes very large fish can be harder to sell than youngsters; often they have to be practically given away. Just ask the Fishguy here.

You might check around to see if any of the local fish clubs have auctions coming up, and check out the Hill Country Cichlid Club website, that might be your best bet to find someone who can appreciate such beautiful specimens.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *JJeepGirlwitFish*,

Great looking pair.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## JJeepGirlwitFish (Oct 28, 2010)

*** already got someone interested in them, i just want to make sure that its a fair price i let them go for. Im thinking $150 for the pair of them. You can find juvi's around here at some select shops but i have never seen any other adults


----------



## JJeepGirlwitFish (Oct 28, 2010)

So its official, im going to sell the chocolates. i went to a LFS today and was drooling over some Cichla monoculus. OMG i cant wait!


----------



## JJeepGirlwitFish (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you think i could keep my chocolates and add the peacocks in there with no problems? the tank is 120gallons and is 60x20x24 (i thnk)

I have heard that if you have several fish in there it reduces aggression, but im not sure if they would be compatable


----------

